# Aale in Holland?



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

Hey Leute,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob mir jemand sagen kann, an welchem Gewässer man in Holland (um Roermond) noch gut Aale fangen kann...ich weiß ne genaue Stelle bekomme ich eh nicht (schreibs lieber vorher)...aber vielleicht hat jemand n kleinen Tipp für mich...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## alex-racer (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

tach,

ja du bist mir vielleicht lustig, da fängt kaum noch jemand Aale, und ihr zieht beim nachtangeln 3 Aale raus und da fragst du noch nach einer guten stelle. :m

sag lieber mal wo ihr genau am lateraalkanal beim nachtangeln gewesen seid :q


gruß alex


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Lol....:m

Hab gedacht, dass es vielleicht noch Gewässer gibt, wo man mehr rauszieht...^^

Hätt ja sein können...


----------



## Salora (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Zitat:

Pressemitteilung Verpflichtung zum Zurücksetzen von Aal
Quelle: Sportvisserij Nederland: Persbericht TERUGZETVERPLICHTING AAL - Veröffentlicht am Montag, 9. Juni 2008 

PUTTEN – Die Sportvisserij Nederland hat am Samstag, dem 7. Juni auf ihrer allgemeinen Mitgliederversammlung, eine für die gesamten Sportfischer gültige Verpflichtung zum Zurücksetzen von Aal beschlossen.

Dieser Beschluss wurde durch die Mehrheit der angeschlossenen Angelsportverbände gefasst. Praktisch bedeutet das, dass die Sportfischer ab 1. Januar 2009 alle gefangenen Aale direkt zurücksetzen müssen.

Die Verpflichtung zum Zurücksetzen ist ein Teil eines größeren Pakets dem die Sportvisserij Nederland vorsteht, um zu probieren, den Aal zu retten. Hierunter fallen unter anderem die Verminderung der Berufsfischerei auf Aal und das Verbessern des Wasserhaushalts.

Siehe auch weiter unten die 2 Artikel zu diesem Thema:

Angler müssen den Aal entbehren
Sportfischer plädieren für Mitnahmeverbot von Aal 

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlande...ktuell.htm#top

Zitat Ende.


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

was soll der beitrag denn bedeuten??? ab 2009 is doch klar, das wissen wir schon !


----------



## köfi01 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Du mußt viel ruhiger werden,wir fahren doch noch mal.Und dann gibt es wieder Aal#6#6#6.
Gruß,Ralf


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

das ist mal wieder typisch #q
ihr wisst das der Aalbestand mächtig gefärdet ist aber angelt trotzdem noch gezielt drauf und das mit sicherheit NICHT um nur ein paar fotos von zu machen  #c


----------



## köfi01 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Geht auf Wurm nur der Aal ?????????????

Oder vieleicht auch Barsch u.Brassen ???

Schönen Gruß


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Das war nicht böse gemeint an Salora, auch wenn es so rübergekommen ist...wollte nur wissen, was er mir damit sagen will...

@köfi01: Vielleicht kennt der Herr keine Barsche und Brassen, weil er sowas noch nie gefangen hat? Ist doch gut, dass du ihm wieder was Neues beibringen konntest...

Ach naja, vielleicht kriegen wir ja nächstes mal 10 Aale als Beifang ;-)  #6

Ich frage mich mal wieder, wie er darauf kommt, dass wir gezielt auf Aal geangelt haben, war er mit dabei und ich habe ihn nicht bemerkt? ;+


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

wenn ich dabei gewesen wäre hättest du es gemerkt


----------



## köfi01 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Beim nächsten mal machen wir ein Schild ans Vorfach

*"Bitte keine Aale"*     Das ist doch echt ein Witz hier.
                               Immer der gleiche Ärger :v


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Ich weiß auch nicht, was das schon wieder soll...wie man sich nur so profilieren muss hier im Board...ok, an das Schild hab ich nicht gedacht, aber die Methode ist mir auch neu XDXD
Danke Ralf für den Tipp....

Jetzt wirft es eine weitere Frage auf....Können Aale die deutsche Sprache? Sind das nicht holländische Aale? *gg*


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Demnächst schreibt er uns noch, dass wir einfach gezielt auf Brassen, Rotfedern und Vögel angeln...^^

Und halbe Drohungen spricht er auch wieder indirekt aus...aber dann bin ichs ja immer und bekomme Verwarnungen...naja...

@Krauthi: Was muss ich eigentlich für ein Schild an den Köder hängen, wenn ich Maden benutze? Gibts da auch was, was ich natürlich gezielt beangle? Du übertreibst manchmal echt...ich dachte, wir hätten uns jetzt mal dazu entschlossen, nicht immer solche Sachen an den Kopf zu werfen...Ich habe jetzt ganz normal meine Fänge gepostet und immer normal geschrieben, warum du jetzt wieder Streit anzettelst ist mir unklar...du solltest genauso wie ich, als erwachsener Mensch auch ein bisschen nach Ruhe und Frieden eifern, stattdessen wieder sowas...du solltest dir vielleicht auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen, obwohl ich meinen riesen Zinken besser fassen kann...

Slow down Bruder...peace


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

drohung ????   
wo ließt du von einer drohung ???
wenn ich dabei gewesen wäre hättest du es schon gemerkt    da ich im moment  üble blähungen  bekomme    durch dein gesülze


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*



krauthi schrieb:


> durch dein gesülze



Durch mein Gesülze?? Schon klar...Jetzt wirds langsam wieder lächerlich...das muss nun wirklich nicht sein...reicht doch jetzt...

Am besten, keiner der hier angemeldet ist, postet noch irgendwelche Fänge hier ins Board....

Achso und nein, zum Foto machen habe ich den nicht gefangen, der kommt am Sonntag in den Räucherofen, wo er hingehört! ;-)


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

was du mit deinem fang machst   ist mir  egal  aber deine  ständige fragerei  wo  fange ich    am besten nervt und wer sich hier damit lächerlich macht   kannst du ja mal allgemein anfragen   was hier im Board von dir gehalten wird


----------



## köfi01 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Also wie kommst du drauf das wir gezielt drauf geangelt haben???

Ich warte !!!


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass mich hier keiner leiden kann und wenn, dann kann er das ruhig offen schreiben...nehme das auch nicht böse...weil die einzigen, die mich kennen sind köfi01 und cappy und die wissen, dass ich n netter bin...du mit deinen vorurteilen, vielleicht solltest du erstmal normal mit mir Auge in Auge reden, dann sehen wir weiter....aber so ist das echt nicht mehr schön mit deinem...was auch immer...

Ich dachte, dass ich hier in einem Anglerboard bin, wo ich meine Fragen öffentlich stellen kann, demnächst frage ich bei den Admins an, ob die den Eintrag für dich nicht unsichtbar machen können, entschuldige bitte vielmals für die Belästigung...


----------



## Tewi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

ihr habt doch echt nix besseres zu tun als dieser müll hier!!!!!!!


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Ich kann nix dafür, dass er meine normale Frage in diesem Thema so zunichte macht...


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Also wie kommst du drauf das wir gezielt drauf geangelt haben???
> 
> Ich warte !!!


das war nicht  auf eure  vergangende  angeltour  bezogen  sondern  auf die fragestellung  wo auf Aal in Holland


----------



## Luiz (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

problem ist meiner meinung nach deutschekochtopfangelmentalität vs. niederländischec&ranglermentalität (gibt deutsche gastangler die dieses verinnerlicht haben) für manche eventeull schwer nachvollziehbar .


----------



## Tewi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

ja nun is doch gut, geh euch hier im forum aus dem weg und gut! auch wenn es etwas schwer fällt.
ich bin auch begeisterter angler und kann beide seiten verstehen, aber nun is gut!


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

wo auf Aal in Holland  obwohl er weiß  das  diese Fischart   gefärdet  ist  in  Holland


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Und? Ich kann mich nur wiederholen....wie ich auch beim letzten "Streitgespräch" schon geschrieben habe, gehe ich angeln, um zu relaxen, Spaß am Basteln etc. zu haben, das Wasser zu genießen und wenn ich mal bei meinem geringen Glück es schaffe, nen Fisch zu fangen, dann wird der auch geräuchert oder was auch immer...das habe ich hier schon einmal ehrlich zugegeben, warum dann so rumstänkern?


----------



## köfi01 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Wir waren von Samstag auf Sonntag angeln  !!! 

Die frage hat er erst heute morgen rein gestellt,vieleicht weil wir plötzlich Aal gefangen haben.
Glaub mir wir waren selber überracht,ich angel auch nicht erst seit gestern.Wir wollten Abends auf Barsch und Nachts auf Brassen,auch wenn du es nicht glaubst !!!


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Und? Ich kann mich nur wiederholen....wie ich auch beim letzten "Streitgespräch" schon geschrieben habe, gehe ich angeln, um zu relaxen, Spaß am Basteln etc. zu haben, das Wasser zu genießen und wenn ich mal bei meinem geringen Glück es schaffe, nen Fisch zu fangen, dann wird der auch geräuchert oder was auch immer...das habe ich hier schon einmal ehrlich zugegeben, warum dann so rumstänkern?


darum geht es  doch nicht 

was du mit deinem fang machst  ist mir egal    aber bedenke mal deine  frage   " wo auf  Aal in Holland " obwohl du ja weiß   das  er  gefärdet  ist  und bald  ganz geschont wird in  Holland


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Bald wird er geschont, bis dahin ist er frei befischbar und ich werde mein Glück wohl genauso versuchen dürfen...

Ich hätte nie, aber auch nieeee im Leben mit Aal am Samstag gerechnet und der Fisch gefällt mir und ist beangelbar...ob ich und ein paar andere Angler ein paar davon rausholen, ist völlig egal...aber das Thema Aal und Abfischen der Glasaale und so weiter, wurde ja schon besprochen..


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Wir waren von Samstag auf Sonntag angel !!!
> 
> Die frage hat er erst heute morgen rein gestellt,vieleicht weil wir plötzlich Aal gefangen haben.
> Glaub mir wir waren selber überracht,ich angel auch nicht erst seit gestern.Wir wollten Abends auf Barsch und Nachts auf Brassen,auch wenn du es nicht glaubst !!!


das hat nichts mit eurer angeltour vom wochende zu tuhen sonder es geht sich in diesem tread von ihm um die frage wo auf aal in holland und das deutet auf gezieltes angeln auf Aal


----------



## perch (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*



köfi01 schrieb:


> Wir waren von Samstag auf Sonntag angel  !!!
> 
> Die frage hat er erst heute morgen rein gestellt,vieleicht weil wir plötzlich Aal gefangen haben.
> Glaub mir wir waren selber überracht,ich angel auch nicht erst seit gestern.Wir wollten Abends auf Barsch und Nachts auf Brassen,auch wenn du es nicht glaubst !!!



moin köfi,

darum geht´s doch garnicht...
was hier provokativ ist..."hoffentlich fangen wir beim nächsten mal 10..." ..."die gehören in die räuchertonne"..."wo kann man
gut aal fangen..."und warum keine fotos machen ? in 10 jahren weiß keiner mehr wie so´n aal aussieht #c
wer provoziert muß halt einstecken können |clown:
also warum die aufregung |kopfkrat

noch einer´n bier ??

grüzi perch


----------



## wilhelm (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Hallo theundertaker
Ich weiß nicht wie du mit den Niederländischen Themen bezüglich der Sportfischerei bekannt bist, tatsache ist, der Aal ist gefährdet, ob wir Angler in Retten können wage ich zu bezweifeln aber man muß dann trotzdem nicht mehr auf Aal ansitzen. Solltest du einen aus versehen Angeln darft du ihn zumindest nach Gesetzeslage in diesem Jahr noch mitnehmen, ob man es machen sollte, ist Natürlich dir überlassen. Jetzt zum Krauti und andern C&R Anglern.
Hier treffen zwei Meinungen aufeinander, Kochtopf und Fotoangler die wirst du nicht unter einen Hut kriegen.#dWer der bessere ist vermag ich auch nicht zu sagen, nur was mir gerade auf dieser Seite "Angeln in den Niederlanden " geboten wird bezüglich des gegenseitigen anmachens geht mir gelinde gesagt auf die Keimdrüsen.#q#q#q

Trotzdem an alle Liebe Grüße und Petri Heil#h


----------



## jaeger (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Ist Aal in den Niederlanden verboten?

..hat sich...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*



perch schrieb:


> noch einer´n bier ??


 
Ja, hier.#h

Ich dachte Ihr seid in Schweden...


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*



perch schrieb:


> "hoffentlich fangen wir beim nächsten mal 10..." ..."die gehören in die räuchertonne"..."wo kann man
> gut aal fangen..."



Das war so sonnenklar, dass ich mir hier wieder einen vom Pferd erzählen lassen muss...sorry, dass man in nem Board nicht mal n Späßchen machen darf...wenn ihr alle so Miesepeter seid, dann weiß ichs auch nicht...ihr seht hier einiges viel zu verkrampft...Ich wusste nicht, dass ich mit meiner normalen Frage schon wieder jemanden belästigen könnte...

Der Aal ist freigegeben, klar man muss ihn nicht mehr beangeln...aber das Wichtige daran ist, dass es

--> noch erlaubt ist <--. |uhoh:

Also lasst mir doch meinen Spaß...vor allem kann ich nichts dafür, dass auf Wurm n Aal beißt...ich wusste bis dato nur, dass ich damit wahrscheinlich ne Brasse oder nen Barsch fangen kann...beim nächsten Angelversuch denke ich dann halt an euch und hoffe, dass kein Aal beißt und wenn es passiert, dann werde ich wenigstens ein grimmiges Gesicht ziehen und den leidlich in die Tonne packen...


----------



## köfi01 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Hallo perch

Wenn er denn Aal nicht plötzlich gefangen hätte,wäre er nie auf die Idee gekommen.Ich bin die Ruhe selber.
Ich trink einen mit#g.
Gruß,Ralf


----------



## perch (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ja, hier.#h
> 
> Ich dachte Ihr seid in Schweden...



moin tommi,

flasche oder gezapft ??
...noch´n paar tage |bla:...freu,freu

@ unterkrieger....#u


----------



## köfi01 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Ach ja ,ich war mal wieder der einzige der nichts gefangen hat.
Und da drauf trink ich jetzt einen.        Prost !!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Ja, das ist echt immer was mit dir...du bist auf jeden Fall nächstes Mal dran und morgens auf jeden Fall wieder auf Zander...wenn das erlaubt ist und mir das krauthi gestattet...


----------



## Aldaron (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Ich muss mich mal hier einmischen, das geht ja so nicht, dass Mitglieder rutnergemacht werden.

Wo bleibt der zusammenhalt, Fakt ist es ist noch erlaubt AAL zu fangen, dann soll er das auch tun wenn er das will, ob gezielt oder als beifang das ist doch egal.

Ich würde den auch mitnehmen und schön Räuchern Mhhh Lecker^^

Auch wenn er Knapp ist.

Und wir sind sehr Off Topic geworden bitte back zu den Wurzeln des Freds pls.

Ich mag jetzt auch keine neue diskusion vom Zaun brechen, da ich nach diesen post nichts mehr schreiben werde, ich finde es ehrlichg esagt ein bisschen unverschämt.

Aber nunja, also Back 2 Topic und gut ist.

MFg euer Aldi


----------



## krauthi (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Ja, das ist echt immer was mit dir...du bist auf jeden Fall nächstes Mal dran und morgens auf jeden Fall wieder auf Zander...wenn das erlaubt ist und mir das krauthi gestattet...


sicherlich gestatte ich dir das


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Ok back 2 the topic....Kennt jemand gute Stellen, wo man Aale gut erwischen kann?^^


----------



## Aldaron (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Bei unterschlupfen, aber nen Tipp ich nehme immer ein Tag oder 2 bevor ich Angeln gehe ne Alte Socke pack da leber rein ausm TK Fach und paar steine knoten und versenk die.

Das ist so mein tipp^^


----------



## köfi01 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Ich kenn da ne gute Stelle !!!!!!!!!!|jump:
Prost !!!


Schönen Gruß


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Aha...wird der Aal vielleicht schon von dem Fußgeruch angezogen? XD


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

|laola: 
Du bist der Knaller Ralf !!!!! Prost


----------



## sditges (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Lol, so langsam bekomme ich den Verdacht, dass der Underthaker hier en Adware Account hat und für jeden Klick bzw. Öffnen eines Thrads 1 cent bekommt.

Also Rekordhalter in Megathreading bisse schon 



... ich kenn keinen hier, der die Meute hier schneller heiss macht |bla: wie du ... naja wenns Spass macht, jedem das sein.... und Mitleid mit denen, die es immer noch nicht schnallen #q

Thomas, bald ist wieder das Thema Barsche abschlagen dran oder ?
Oder steht in deinem Rotationsplan nochwas anderes bevor |kopfkrat



.... have fun ..... #6


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Nee, vor dem Barschthread kommt erst noch das gezielte Angeln auf Wels mit Teig

|muahah:


----------



## köfi01 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

He Stefan du auch hier


----------



## dc1981 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Hallo zusammen,

jeder muß selbst wissen und entscheiden WELCHE frage er stellt und zu welchem zweck er etwas wissen möchte. 
vorallem wie und auf was geangelt wird
habe mal gegoogelt und das über den aal gefunden.




> *Der Glasaal*
> 
> Der Glasaal wird zu stark gefischt, Flüsse werden verbaut, Kraftwerke, dreckige Umwelt und Kormorane setzen dem Aal zu. Der Glasaal ist leider begehrt: Der Preis pro Kilo stieg in kurzer Zeit von 80 auf mehr als 1.000 Euro. Glasaale sind nur wenige Zentimeter lange junge Tiere.
> 
> ...


 
Quelle
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article789922/Der_Glasaal.html

also ich für meinen teil seh das so, dass der angler am bestand so gut wie gar nichts verändern kann da die gefangene menge zu gering ist um großen schaden anrichten und den bestand zu gefährden.


grüße Daniel


----------



## sditges (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Hehehe , jo auch mal wieder hier, mir war grad langweilig und dachte mir ich tu mir nochmal das AB mit den ülihen Verdächtigen an 

Ach ja stimmt den NL Wels hatte ich ganz vergessen.

Aber das iss schon sonne sache mit der Nahrungskette 


... made ---> brassen----> waller --> underthaker 


Aber nicht wieder an die Bäume binden , schön gassi gehn !


----------



## theundertaker (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

Nee, das mit den Bäumen hatten wir ja schon XD


----------



## sditges (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

[qoute]http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/article789922/Der_Glasaal.html

also ich für meinen teil seh das so, dass der angler am bestand so gut wie gar nichts verändern kann da die gefangene menge zu gering ist um großen schaden anrichten und den bestand zu gefährden.


grüße Daniel[/quote]

Auch mein Reden... allerdings einer muss den ersten Schritt machen !
Aber der Hauptübeltäter ist sciherlich nicht der Hobbyfischer....

.... aber was mache ich da ...wollte mcih ja gar nicht mehr an solchen Themen beteiligen .... geht nur an die Nerven 


Aber


----------



## leguan8 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

So ihr beiden Streithähne wenn ihr und über all anders nicht bald Ruhe herrscht, dann bekommt ihr beide ne Auszeit! Alles klar?


----------



## Stealth (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

danke leute, habt mir echt den abend versüßt... super amüsant...

aber mal ernsthaft, solange es erlaubt ist , so what?


----------



## sditges (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*



leguan8 schrieb:


> So ihr beiden Streithähne wenn ihr und über all anders nicht bald Ruhe herrscht, dann bekommt ihr beide ne Auszeit! Alles klar?


 
Welche beiden !?

|kopfkrat


heeheh sieht nach Schonzeit aus :q:q


----------



## alizander1 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#h


----------



## Tewi (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

wat nu gestern überschlagen sich alle hier und jetzt ist tote hose?


----------



## krauthi (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

es wurde genug  diskutiert   und meinungen geäußert  der rest  wird intern geklärt


----------



## leguan8 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aale in Holland?*

@sditges: die beiden wissen schon wer gemeint ist


----------

